# Do you think I should get a high drive GSD?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm looking for a family dog and a schutzhund competitor.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have high drive dogs. They make great family pets. Three sitting around me right now


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Personally, I don't think you would need a high drive dog. 

I was talking to my breeder and outlined everything I want in a dog when the time comes for me to get a pup. I'll be getting a Czech (possibly some Slovak) line dog. 

Told her I wanted a dog that could do flyball, agility, had a good off switch when necessary, but had the ability to do SchH if I wanted to pursue it but didn't HAVE to do it or I'd go nuts. For that, I think a dog on the lower/medium drive scale would be plenty. 

Everyone wants a high drive dog (or says they do), but I personally don't think you would need one with high drive to succeed in SchH. Too much drive will give you a dog that you won't be able to handle, lead to frustration, and you'll have more dog than you know what to do with.

ETA: It's impossible to get a feel for what kind of dog you really want without getting out there and seeing them for yourself. It's easy to create an image of what they are in your mind by reading online, but that may or may not be what they really are. 
I thought I may want a malinois. They seemed like they'd be a good breed for me on paper. Then I saw some in person and how they really are. Nope. Those dogs are NUTS.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Personally, I don't think you would need a high drive dog.
> 
> I was talking to my breeder and outlined everything I want in a dog when the time comes for me to get a pup. I'll be getting a Czech (possibly some Slovak) line dog.
> 
> ...


You're talking about high drive & low threshold. You need high drive or you've little way to motivate the dog


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

High drive and high energy are different things. It took me a while to understand this, because "drive" isn't a term that is commonly used (or, for that matter, used to mean the same thing) in my usual training circles, but now that I _do_ begin to grasp the distinction, a lot of things have become clearer to me.

I wouldn't want a competition dog -- for any sport, not just Schutzhund -- that didn't have much drive. You _can_ motivate a low-drive dog to earn titles (I've done it), but it's not nearly as much fun, and your performance probably won't be as strong.

On the other hand, if I didn't have plans to seriously compete with my next dog, I'd probably look for a lower-drive animal. There's definitely a difference in how much attention they demand.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Drive - YouTube

My three... All three have very high prey drive. The male has much higher threshold. The two that go after the ball are mother/daughter. They are both higher "energy" as well. If the prey stimulation were higher, the male would be just as engaged...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

High drive is different than excessive/high energy. A lot of people seem to get the two confused.

If you want a schutzhund prospect, go with a breeder actively participating in the sport.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I was also thinking of a middle of the road dog, would this work?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> High drive is different than excessive/high energy. A lot of people seem to get the two confused.
> 
> If you want a schutzhund prospect, go with a breeder actively participating in the sport.


Agreed.

I also think it's about balance. GSD's were meant to be *balanced* dogs. I don't want an extreme in any area...I want a balanced, well-rounded, sound nerved, dog....that fits the GSD standards....yes, they have "higher drive" than a goldendoodle...but I don't want an out-of-balanced (high rather than middle of the road) dog. I would question GSD breeders that are breeding "HIGH DRIVE, dogs, not meant for unexperienced families...etc." For my next SchH dog I will be going to a breeder I have seen work their dogs, that strives for balance balance balance and a sound interpretation of the standard....and that has proven their breedings through offspring in sports, working (LE, SAR, etc)....I know it sounds like high standards, but this forum and SchH has made me know exactly what I *don't* want in a dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Since you want to do Schutzhund, go find a club where you can observe. You'll get a feel for the drives and what level you want. 

You already have a GSD so why not start training her in obedience and tracking? You don't always have to do all 3 phases.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay, I might work with her some while I think about it.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, shame on me for not looking into OP's posts, I didn't know you already had a dog, and were considering breeding her?? Are you working her at all? Titling her? Are you trying to buy a stud?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been working her and we are working towards Schh1, and no. I'm not trying to buy a stud.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

HeidiGS said:


> I've been working her and we are working towards Schh1, and no. I'm not trying to buy a stud.


Have you gone for the BH yet?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

No, why? And don't pester me about breeding, I decided not to.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

HeidiGS said:


> Okay, I might work with her some while I think about it.





HeidiGS said:


> I've been working her and we are working towards Schh1, and no. I'm not trying to buy a stud.


So are you working her or not? Your posts are conflicting.



DaniFani said:


> Have you gone for the BH yet?





HeidiGS said:


> No, why? And don't pester me about breeding, I decided not to.


Because you can't work towards your SchH1 until you've completed the BH. 

It has nothing to do with breeding.

If you are working towards your SchH1 then you must be working with a club so you are already around the high drive dogs.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I know, I've just barely started to work on schh1


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

And planning to get a bh


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's great! What club are you training with?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't think any one is "pestering" you, but rather trying to gather info in order to help answer your question.

Since you're working toward a SchH title I'd assume that you are involved in a club. I would direct this question to them as they would be more familiar with you and your handling style and can help provide guidance with regard to what sort of dog would be a good match.

Generally though, if you intend to pursue SchH, you want a dog with high drive. You don't need extreme drive, and you don't need a hyperactive nutcase (which is a factor of nerve, not drive anyway). But you don't want a low, or even medium, drive dog if you intend to do SchH with it. Again, if you're involved in a club than you are probably seeing high drive dogs on a regular basis and should be able to get an idea of what they are like from watching their training and talking with their handlers. There may be some lower drive dogs in the group too, to provide some comparison for you to see what trying to work dogs of different drive levels.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Heidi, once you start training and working the young female you have, you will know exactly how much drive you want in your next dog. So only you can answer your question.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok.


----------

